# Cleaning solution?



## bseaverst (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello!

I just got a new hedgie baby, and I couldn't be happier. Of course, I've been clearing out the little poops twice a day (morning and evening), but I do notice a bit of a smell. I'm wondering what kinds of solutions people use to get rid of that? Can I soak or spray in soapy water or vinegar? What's safe for my little one?

Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

50/50 vinegar/water is a popular cleaning agent.  It'll get rid of the smell & the vinegar smell fades once it dries. I use diluted chlorhexidine disinfectant, which can be bought on Amazon in a huge jug that will last you for years. It's safe & frequently used as a topical antiseptic as well, and is effective against a range of things. I think it smells nice too, but the smell doesn't really linger once it's dry anyway, like the vinegar. I just use dish soap to clean the wheels & food/water bowls.


----------



## bseaverst (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you cleaning the wheel every day?


----------



## bseaverst (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm giving it a good wipe down everyday, and then soaked it today for the first time.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

That's probably why you have the lingering smell. Use the water-vinegar solution and paper towels and it will clean the whole thing.


----------



## Bhuber8 (Jan 28, 2017)

We bought a plastic squirt bottle and yes! The vinegar and water solution is awesome. We let her wheel soak for a bit and her cage and scrub away. Make sure to dry it up real nice too. And kind of let it sit and let the smell go away for a bit after. I soak water on the sponge we specifically have set aside for her cage and wheel and scrub away. Warm water works great on the wheel.


----------



## bseaverst (Jan 23, 2017)

Was just thinking I would get a spray bottle! Glad another hedgie owner said something about it!


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

Honestly the vinegar water thing does work very well, but the "smell fades quickly" thing is a bit misleading imo.

My hedgehog's area is fairly small, but she has plenty of room as she is very small, but cleaning her cage with vinegar and water 50/50 mix leaves an obnoxious smell in my apartment for hours if not longer. 

I've been doing a full soap and water wash of her cage every day instead because vinegar absolutely reeks and will do so for longer than people describe. It absolutely is effective, but the smell fading quickly thing just ain't true. I believe a lot of people own many pets or have had pets their whole lives and are "nose blind" so to speak, or live in large homes or something because vinegar smell simply doesn't fade away quickly or completely without help.

Need to try another safe way to do quick cleanings when my hedgeface hasn't made a huge mess.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

AlexWG said:


> Honestly the vinegar water thing does work very well, but the "smell fades quickly" thing is a bit misleading imo.
> 
> My hedgehog's area is fairly small, but she has plenty of room as she is very small, but cleaning her cage with vinegar and water 50/50 mix leaves an obnoxious smell in my apartment for hours if not longer.
> 
> ...


I do agree with you, I use vinegar sometimes to clean a mirror in the shower, a mix with dish soap and the smell lingers for longer but the cage is in the living room and it's a very big space and it goes easy pretty fast. I hate the smell of vinegar. I also make sure that I dry the wheel completely so it goes away faster.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Alex, try the chlorhexidine I mentioned. It has a much different smell from vinegar and I think it actually smells nice - kind of a mix of just smelling clean & a bit minty? You might be able to find a smaller bottle for sale somewhere if you only want to try a bit. It's much less invasive than vinegar & might work for you.


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

Lilysmommy said:


> Alex, try the chlorhexidine I mentioned. It has a much different smell from vinegar and I think it actually smells nice - kind of a mix of just smelling clean & a bit minty? You might be able to find a smaller bottle for sale somewhere if you only want to try a bit. It's much less invasive than vinegar & might work for you.


I'm going to I think.

I'm in Canada and our Amazon doesn't have good options for buying it. I'll have a look around the internet and see if I can track some down. Would Walmart sell it maybe?


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> I do agree with you, I use vinegar sometimes to clean a mirror in the shower, a mix with dish soap and the smell lingers for longer but the cage is in the living room and it's a very big space and it goes easy pretty fast. I hate the smell of vinegar. I also make sure that I dry the wheel completely so it goes away faster.


Yeah, I mean, I live in a studio apartment. One of the reasons for getting a hedgedog. She thinks it's enormous! But, using vinegar for anything around here leaves the place smelling funky for at least a day no matter where it gets sprayed.

Honestly her stinkiest poops smell less strong than vinegar in my place, hahaha.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Possibly...if you have any kind of farm/livestock/etc. stores in your area, they might also have it there? I think I've read that before, as it's used for a disinfecting solution for skin wounds.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

You can find it at some farm stores. If they don't have it, it's worth asking if they can get it ordered for you.


----------

